
California testing digital license plates - bookofjoe
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/06/01/616043976/digital-license-plates-roll-out-in-california
======
LinuxBender
To quote the series finale of STtNG, "All Good Things..."

Is there a target date for states such as Idaho or Montana to receive digital
plates? If not, I am considering one of those two states, ideally where the
internet speed and latency are within nominal range.

